# Boa constrictor longicauda New Mutation from Atomic Animals



## Atomic Animals (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi All,
Here are some pics of some babies of our special litter of Tumbes boas born some days ago. 
We hope you'll enjoy the pics !
Atomic Animals
Phil & Julien
[email protected]
Bienvenue sur Atomic-Animals.com


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

holy :censor:

thats imense :notworthy:


----------



## DJ Villa (Feb 6, 2009)

lol... that last one's gorgeous!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

That patternless (dunno what else to call it) is stunning!! Any chance of a tail shot of it??


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Stunning, I saw these on kingsnake the other day :2thumb: Nice to see update photos :flrt:


----------



## Atomic Animals (Sep 4, 2009)

Hello,
Here are some pics of our longicaudas... Nice pics indeed, unfortunately I'm not the shooter :whistling2:
Have a nice evening !












Philippe Savarin & Julien Alvo
[email protected]
Bienvenue sur Atomic-Animals.com


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

now that is stunnning:notworthy:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## Azpiercedaz (Sep 17, 2006)

OMG that patternless one is gorgeous! :flrt:


----------



## badboyboas (Feb 23, 2009)

very nice


----------



## SCI (Feb 28, 2006)

Stunning,any for sale or even normals from the litter?Where did the parents come from?


----------



## ndixon7868 (Mar 8, 2006)

SCI said:


> Stunning,any for sale or even normals from the litter?Where did the parents come from?


as above... and have you any pics of the parents?: victory:


----------

